# Jims Bulk - "LIGHT WEIGHT!"



## James-Trublast (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm bulkin at 3200 cals, taking Swole V2 and creatine together with ultra size and some carb powder post workout w/ Multivit, & L-Arginine/L-Orthinine combo capsules.  Liver tabs throughout the day and a clean ass diet.  
I'll post diet and the rest, tomorrow when I'm not on my 56k


----------



## James-Trublast (Nov 30, 2003)

Yesterday was back day.  I'm following gp's Power/Rep Range Shock workouts now, so I should be having a bit more "fun" in the gym  
I'm following them specifically for my needs so I will be following a
Power, RR, RR, Shock schedule.

*Power Workout* Back and Triceps
Deadlift
WU 135x12
WU 185x12
Workset 245x8
245x6
275x4

Bent over rows
135x8
135x6
125x6

Cable Row
100x10
100x8
100x7 +2 cheats

At this point I tried to do few chins...  My back was shot and I got 2 done   

1 overhead db extension - each arm
30x6
25x8
25x8

v bar pulldowns
120x8
130x10
140x6

behind the back dips - had to substitute for skullcrushers; calus on my palm split and made it almost unbearable to even pickup a bb  

Overall good workout.  Monday is chest day #1, so it should be fun.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2003)

what is your weight??


----------



## James-Trublast (Nov 30, 2003)

My weight has been flucuating abnormally lately.  I've been around 155-165 this week.


----------



## James-Trublast (Dec 1, 2003)

Chest and Bi's today

Flat db bench
WU 45x12
WU 55x12
Workset 65x12
70x4
70x6

Flat db flyes
50x10
50x8
50x7

Incline bb press
135x12, 10, 5 + 3 cheats

Incline dbFlyes
30x15, 12, 9

Incline Machine Dropset
195x12
-145x12
-90x15

Alt. DB Curl
30x10
35x10, 8

Preacher Curl
55x12,10, 8

Cable curl/reverse rope hammer curl
80/80x12
70/70x15

Nice workout   I left my GP workouts at home so I used my own  
I came home to my wonderful PWO shake and a nice 10oz steak and yam; I was in heaven today


----------



## James-Trublast (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow, My internets been down for the past, well, almost week   
I've written down all my workouts in place of posting them this week, so I would have some sort of log.  Anyways, I've redone my split to really work on my chest.

day 1 Chest & shoulders- all around chest work
day 2 Legs & calves
day 3 Chest & bi's - focusing on inner & upper chest
day 4 back and tri's

Off days are just when I work.  I may go 2-3 days straigh and then 2 days off, its all up to my work schedule  

Anyways, heres Fridays chest workout

*Flat db bench* 
WU 45x12
WU 55x12
WS 65x10
70x6
70x3

*Incline db bench supersetted with incline flyes* 
45x12/35x12
45x10/30x15
40x12/30x12

*Crossover cables* 
80x12
80x10
70x12

*Pek-Dek* 
225x12
225x10


----------

